# Personal Favor



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

Jon (and anyone else with input),

I'm doing a paper and presentation for my Operations Management class on BMW NA's automobile delivery production flow plan. I was wondering if you could fill me in on some of the behind the scenes steps that an order needs to go through between the time the customer places it and the time it's delivered. I have the obvious stuff (meet/greet, target sell, pricing, finance check, lot car vs. ordered car, status codes, delivery prep requirements, etc.), but anything that you could fill me in on that the customer wouldn't normally know about (program names, dealer lot car orders, order follow ups, everything else you do between the time I place an order and I drive it away) would be greatly appreciated. Also if you have any data about % of cars ordered, vs lot purchases, standard customer info and BMW's car supplied vs product allocated ratios that would be a HUGE help

Thanks as always.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Hey Josh,

I would love to help you out with this... 
These types of discussions can become rather lengthy,
so I'd like to ask a favor of you. Please call me on our
toll-free line so that we can chat about it. I promise
that I will give you a lot to go on. Tomorrow
(thursday) is the last day of the month, and my
day figures to be quite crazy; especially with Halloween.

Friday around noon my time would be ideal!

:thumbup:


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

Josh -
I worked on the engine line in Munich for a summer in college (it was 10 years ago now, but I'm sure they have a similar process).

Here's a couple tidbits on BMW's production process -- may be more detail than you really need:

Each engine (and car for that matter) was built to order... I worked on the M50 engine (ie the grandfather of the M54 in 2001+ e46s...). Back then, there were 2 sizes of 6 cylinders -- 2.0 and 2.5 liters and both were used on the 3er and 5er. I was the last guy on the engine line and did 3 things to the engine - 1) put on some sort of relay or fuse, 2) put in the dipstick (yep -- I was the dipstick guy), and 3) put on either one of 2 valves for the A/C or a metal cooling elbow if no A/C. 

Each engine had specific requirements depending on the car it was going into -- for example an engine that would end up on a 325 for the US market would get the 3er dipstick (the dipstick "hole" was in a different location on the 3er and 5er, with one of them needing a longer dipstick) and would get the A/C valve for the 2.5 liter engine (all US spec cars got A/C...). Cars without A/C just got the elbow, and the 2.0 liter engines got a different valve bolted on...

What was required on each engine was determined by the production schedule and an electronic sign would tell me the combo to bolt on (but after a few days it was easy to tell the engines apart and what they needed -- actually faster than waiting for the computer to tell you). The production schedule was evidently based on order demand -- there was rarely more than 2 of the same engine configuration coming down the line in a row. 

After the engines left the line, 100% of them were sent down one floor to some test bays where they were started up and tested (they sampled some engines for more lengthy tests).

The rest of the plant was similar -- Munich also produced 4-door e36s and we did a couple after-work wanderings of the plant. I noticed similar electronic signs to tell assembly people which options to put on which cars. 

One interesting fact is that the doors, hood and trunk are all mounted to the body before the car is painted -- to make sure the color is a 100% match. They are all removed to make it easier to assemble the rest of the car, but they travel on a parallel line and then are mated back to the same car.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Hey Josh,
> 
> I would love to help you out with this...
> These types of discussions can become rather lengthy,
> ...


Jon,

You're the best, Friday around noon it is.

Thanks again.

JEC


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

ZBB 325Ci said:


> *Josh -
> I worked on the engine line in Munich for a summer in college (it was 10 years ago now, but I'm sure they have a similar process).
> 
> Here's a couple tidbits on BMW's production process -- may be more detail than you really need:
> ...


Wow, this is pretty interesting. I'll definitely filter mos of this into the report as well. This community rocks.


----------



## StLChris (Jun 7, 2002)

ZBB 325Ci said:


> *Josh -
> I worked on the engine line in Munich for a summer in college (it was 10 years ago now, but I'm sure they have a similar process).
> 
> Here's a couple tidbits on BMW's production process -- may be more detail than you really need:
> ...


I don't even have a paper to do but I found that to be really cool info. :thumbup:


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Excellent reading...



> One interesting fact is that the doors, hood and trunk are all mounted to the body before the car is painted -- to make sure the color is a 100% match. They are all removed to make it easier to assemble the rest of the car, but they travel on a parallel line and then are mated back to the same car.


I have noticed since my first BMW, a 1993 318i, that there is no clearcoat in the trunk and fender inside edges because of that process. There is clearcoat in the door frames and in the inside, though. I may sound like an irrelevant issue until you see the engine bay and inside of the trunk in a Passat or an Accord, all clearcoated and nicely finished, something that is nonexistent in a $40,000 330i or a $50,000 540i.

Yes, God's is in the details.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

Josh-- I'm sure many of us here would like to read your report when you get it done. Maybe Jon will let you post it somewhere here on bimmerfest? Let us know how the report is coming along.


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

Alan Flanary said:


> *Josh-- I'm sure many of us here would like to read your report when you get it done. Maybe Jon will let you post it somewhere here on bimmerfest? Let us know how the report is coming along. *


 The paper and Presentation will be done in about 6 wks (class ends 12/9), and I'd be happy to share it. I got caught up in a meeting today and couldn't call Jon at noon, so unfotunately we haven't had a chance to talk yet. If Jon doesn't mind me sharing what he told me with the community, I'll be more than happy to post my findings.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Hey Josh,

I'm still kind of swamped...

I have your telephone number, and will call you
when things quiet down...


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

Totally understandable. Give me a call at your convenience.


----------



## JT - '02 330i (Dec 29, 2001)

http://www.bmwzentrum.com/exhibits/virtual_plant_tour.asp

Virtual BMW Factory Tour Cool...


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

Jon,

The paper we discussed a few weeks ago is done, thanks mostly due to your and the board's help. I know some people here would be interested in reading it, but I have no idea what the best way to post it is. Currently it's a 0.5mb word document, and I don't have a PDF publisher (especially not on my laptop here in China). 

Hopefully people don't get their hopes up too much, there are a few interesting sections in it (including the whole process flow we discussed), but it was a group project for an operation mgmt class, and the rest of my group didn't quite share the same passion for BMWs as I did. The facts are mostly accurate, but in the "challenges" section, the guy who wrote it pulled a few things out of his ass...

Let me know if you want it posted, and how.

Thanks,

Josh


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

Josh -
I'd be interested in seeing it too...

By the way -- Adobe has a free trial of their web pdf conversion utility... you get 5 free trials -- had to use it once in a pinch -- flawless conversion from word to pdf...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Josh (PA) said:


> *Jon,
> 
> The paper we discussed a few weeks ago is done, thanks mostly due to your and the board's help. I know some people here would be interested in reading it, but I have no idea what the best way to post it is. Currently it's a 0.5mb word document, and I don't have a PDF publisher (especially not on my laptop here in China).
> 
> ...


Hey Josh,

If you want to, email it to me (home) and I can host & post it for you.

:thumbup:


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

Jon,

I'm in China this week, and don't have you're email address, could you drop me an email at: [email protected], and I'll reply with the paper.

Thanks,

Josh


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Josh's Paper on BMW is posted HERE for anyone interested...

:thumbup:


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Josh's Paper on BMW is posted HERE for anyone interested...
> 
> :thumbup: *


wow, you rock, jon! :thumbup:

and by the way, franco got back to me pronto.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Thanks Matthew!!


----------

